# Plastic "plating" by Vacuum Orna-Metal...Excellent!



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Earlier today, I picked up my 68 dash bezel, glove box door and right side escutcheon panel from Vacuum Orna-Metal in Romulus, Michigan.

They did a great job, including a couple of crack repairs.

Their process includes a double layer of (automotive grade) metal coating (this is the same process that was used for most automotive plastic "chrome" parts beginning in the 60's), painted the gauge pods and grained surface with the correct color paints, painted the lower part of the glove box door, all for under $370. Would have been a little less if the parts didn't need any repair work. In the pics, the paint in the grained areas looks black, but it is the correct green color.

Their primary business is floral arrangement pots and similar items, but they do a lot of auto and motorcycle custom work.

I highly recommend these guys! Talk to Frank Chester.

Vacuum Orna-Metal
11380 Harrison
Romulus, MI 48174
Toll Free 1-800-827-6762
Local 734-941-9100
FAX 1-734-941-1127


Welcome to Vacuum Orna-Metal | Vacuum Orna-Metal

Vacuum Metalizing | Vacuum Orna-Metal


----------



## tony g (Mar 3, 2012)

thats art work


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

great to know they are right down the street from me...thanks


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*rechromed dash*

Hoo, baby!!!! That's what i'm talkin' about!!!!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

In the pic, the guage pods look to be black, the correct color is a bluish green color. Other than that it looks great.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

68GTO4004Spd: Yes, they appear to be black in the pictures, but they are the correct green color, as stated in my original post.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks great!!!! I wonder what it would cost to do a whole car body?????


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

Those look great and I'm actively looking for someone to rechrome my '68 dash. 

Has anyone had any experience or heard anything about Peformance Restorations in Keller, TX? They sure look like they know GTO's!

GTODASH.COM 

I mean, their website name says it all! Right?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I had Darrel do my last 68 cluster.
The work from Vacuum Orna Metal was better and they got it back to me in 2 weeks instead of 4+ months.


----------

